# Lord Zargon thanks the Dent School House



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks the Dent School House




October 27, 2010





Creators and Collectors of Chaos:




I stand before you all to hail the many dark deeds I witnessed at the Dent School House in Cincinnati, Ohio. On Friday the 22nd and Saturday the 23rd no person was safe; no soul was unstained; no hope survived. Producers Bud Stross, Chuck Stross and Josh Wells welcomed me warmly.




Yours in blood,




Zargon





[email protected]


----------

